# Optonline users please read



## Makai Guy (Feb 1, 2015)

For quite a while now we have been getting email rejection notices for many (most? all?) emails sent by the bbs to optonline.net email addresses.

The error code cited is * Resources restricted - try again later - too many msgs this session - H5,4*

These mostly seem to be the emails sent to those that have subscribed to bbs threads and have requested to receive digests of new posts in those threads.  These are sent out daily at roughly 12:30 am, US Eastern time.

It appears these multiple messages are either really overwhelming Optonline's servers as the error message seems to indicate (maybe lots of other boards are sending digests out at the same time?), or perhaps multiple messages arriving at roughly the same time from the same source really are being rejected as spam.  In either case, if you are not receiving your normal digests of new posts in subscribed threads, that's why.

There's nothing we can do about this at our end.  If these digests are important to you, perhaps you can contact Optonline and see if there's anything they can do at their end.  

You might also consider cancelling your thread subscription, then reinstating with a different notification option.


----------

